# Intake camshaft signal plate



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

MR20DE motor, 2009 base model.

I'm looking to clean the intake camshaft signal plate but I read the manual and many things have to be removed just to access it. Timing components, etc. I would like to avoid this if possible but it doesn't look like there's much room to get around that.

Engine is severely dirty with sludge (neglect from previous owner) and the signal plate most likely looks like everything else I've seen so far. I posted about having camshaft sensor issue previously which a new one fixed temporarily but when I removed the new CMP it was full of sludge again after only 100 miles or so.

could I pour engine cleaner (liquid Moly cleaner) down onto it through where the camshaft sensor sits, run the car and change the oil? I know it probably would take a couple of runs to get it clean.

probably going to get flack for this but I ran seafoam through the crank case and it seems to have helped the issue slightly.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's sludging up that quickly, there's a good chance a plugged PCV system is causing it. I'd start with a new PCV Valve and blow all the PCV hoses clean, then pull the Valve Cover and give it a good chemical soak to clean all the gunge out of the baffles.


----------



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

Alright sounds good, yeah the PCV valve is fairly new. Less than a 100 miles. I'll clean everything else and see what happens!


----------

